# Apple mac pro - PC ATX case copy



## Ixus

Does any company produce casing similar to Apple mac PRO casing in the picture but for PC in ATX standard?


----------



## Shane

Ebay is your best bet....If you want to stick standard pc components in it though it will probably need some modding.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Power-Mac...66:2|39:1|72:1234|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Ixus

Thanks for the link but i would like to find new casing similar to apple mac pro one in ATX standard. So no modding. New and to work out of the box.

It doesn't have to look exactly like that. But i really like the design of it. Clean look, simplicity, great design...


----------



## Ixus

Ok i found one:

Lian Li PC-V1200 PLUS II


----------



## bomberboysk

Newegg used to have one that looked almost identical to the mac pro, except with a power button in the middle of the front. It even had the top handles and whatnot, but its not there anymore..


----------



## blue957400

Here is the one that bomberboysk was talking about...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164061

___________________________________
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
CPU: Intel E6750 @ 2.66ghz
GPU: PNY Geforce 8800gts 320mb
RAM: 2GB OCZ Gold
Case: Coolermaster elite 330
HDD: 250gb Sata
Audio: Integrated 7.1 with logitech z-560
Monitor: Acer 22" x223w
Optical drive: superdrive: ( cd/dvd burner/lightscribe/dual layer)


----------



## Ixus

Linkworld 431-06 C.2828 Silver

I don't know why. It looks much the same as original and Lian Li i posted but somehow i don't like it too much.

But thanks for the links! No i see a have a choice and there are some good copy of Apple mac Pro case.


----------

